# 2620 Yanmar US equivalent



## Garthhh

I'm trying to figure out a few things & not being able read japanese, it would be helpful to see the info for the american version


----------



## winston

Don't know just what information you are looking for and don't know which American sold would be the closest but here is a parts pdf on a ym336. Might and might not help, no charge either way. http://downloads.pfgaustralia.com.au/intranetwebcache/Parts/Parts Manuals/Yanmar/Y00T2140.pdf


----------



## Garthhh

Thank Winston,

there is a knob & a couple of levers under the seat, I don't understand
I have a japanese parts manual

the manual [link] will help a bit, looks close

there are 2 levers to the right of the seat
one sets the height of the 3 point
inboard of that a lever with an adjustable stop?

it's not running very well
acts starved for fuel
I probably need to clean/replace the filters & possibly run some cleaner through it
but I don't want to hurt the plunger
recommendations?


----------



## winston

If your inside lever looks like this attachment it is a draft control lever. Not going to do you any good. These tractors are made to have a cable hook up to linkage right behind the control valve and to a tiller. Pretty much used only in Japan. If your knob is round and and has an arrow on it showing which way to open that would be your stop valve for the three point. If you raise your lift all the way or anywhere between and close that valve it will lock your three point at that height. You can then push the three point control handle all the way down but you do not want to pull it up all the way without opening the stop valve. Your system will pressure up if you do. Some models this valve is also used to adjust the drop speed but some models it is not used for that. If you could take pictures of these knobs and levers it would help. I would suggest changing your fuel filter and making sure your tank is clean and good clean fuel. I use Power Service diesel kleen in mine. A bottle last me a year or more. You can buy it at Walmart or any Auto parts store.


----------



## Garthhh

I just bought it a couple of weeks ago & haven't had time to familiarize myself yet

I'll get some pictures going in the next few days

I took the line off the fuel pump & blew some air back into the tank
ran great for 15 minutes, stalled out
I repeated the process
not able to get the fuel filter housing apart yet, the fuel in the bowl looks clear, no water or sludge
I should probably empty the tank & clean the suck screen


----------



## Garthhh

ends up the suction filter plugs up
so I'll need to empty the tank & clean that up

here a pic of some of the controls, I don't understand
the shifter I understand 

there's a nice adjustable blade
how tight should the turnbuckles be?


----------



## winston

The foot pedal on the right side is your differential lock. When extra traction is needed and only one wheel spinning you can slowly engage the pedal and it will lock both wheels. Then just let up and it will disengage.
I believe the little lever behind the gear shift is either your creeper gear lock or your range shift. I don't see a range shift lever so maybe that is it. Really don't know.
The round knob is the stop valve. You can close this and lock your three point at any height. Do not pull the 3 point control handle all the way up if you have this valve closed. It will over pressure your system.
I believe the little lever right above your stop valve adjusts drop speed on the 3 point. Probably has 3 positions.
The little flat handle below the silver tag I have no idea! Where or what does it go into?
The sway chains should be adjusted snug. You might raise your lift adjust them snug, then let it down and make sure they aren't to tight. I think they will be the tightest in the up position.


----------



## Garthhh

Thanks Winston

It's all starting to make sense now
I'll have to play around with the mounting on the blade so the chains will tighten up
this explains why the blade just deflected to the side, when I ran it at an angle


----------



## Garthhh

the star shaped knob is the blade drop speed
the flag [little flat handle] is a selector, turns off the FEL & I don't know what else

I found the real problem with fuel
the line between the tank [there is no strainer] & the inlet to the fuelfilter, kinks up when it get warm
I may remount the filter or maybe shorten up the hose a bit
the filter is behind FEL mount & hard to see & work with


----------



## Garthhh

to follow up on the fuel problem
1st I replaced the orings on the bleeders

much of the return lines for fuel had been replaced, the original clamps weren't tight enough & allowed air in, replacing with screw clamps helped

no more sucking air!


----------



## winston

Glad your getting lined out. Would you mind sharing what the model # is on your engine. I can't find that information anywhere. I believe it would be on a tag on the left side of the engine (sitting on the seat left).


----------



## Garthhh

3t84-NC

I still have a very small weep of fuel from what appears to be some sort fuel heater screwed into the air intake

I probably need some more weight than the water filled rear tires provide when the bucket of the FEL is loaded
there is a blade mounted on the 3 pt
how much added load can it take?


----------



## winston

Thanks for sharing the engine number. 

I have water/antifreeze in my rear tires but also put on a heavy implement in the rear when using the loader for heavy loads. The regular swivel type blades are not normally very heavy in comparison to a box blade or 5' rotary mower. Your 2620 should handle a big implement in the back to balance you out. 

That is your thermostart element where the fuel is leaking. http://www.hoyetractor.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=TS-1


----------



## Garthhh

the thermostart doesn't leak $50 worth yet, the weep is just enough to collect some dust 
I'd probably give repairing it a shot [sealed or not]

does it fire when the starter cranks?

that antifreeze could be in the mix in the tires makes sense, to keep the tires from exploding during a hard freeze.
what kind of ratio?

I don't have any other attachments as yet
I keep getting stuck trying to back up a slight incline with a full bucket 
the weigh transfer is just a little off
the blade is too light anyway, I'm sure I can make a mount for a log or something else heavy
200-300 pounds


----------



## winston

"Does it fire when the starter cranks?" Your key should turn counter clockwise, you then hold it in that position for 10 or 15 seconds. That turns the element on, it heats up allowing fuel to go through and ignite, warming the intake air. The one on my ym2002d does come on when the key is in the crank position. However, the counterclockwise must be used first. This process takes a few seconds to be effective. 

My tires are 8.3-24 and only hold somewhere around 10-12 gallons. I put 2 gallons of antifreeze in each tire. East Texas low temperatures are rarely in the 20s. The amount you put should depend on your temperature range. For what it is worth I also have tubes in the rear tires.


----------



## Garthhh

Thanks Winston
the PO[previous owner] was a little confused about the cold start procedure
I can't say I've noticed any trouble starting without the thermostart, even when it's in the 30's

no real complaints other than the steering wheel keeps trying to rip my thumb off, when I catch a rock at slow speed [no power steering]


----------

